# Índice Oscilação Sul (SOI)



## mvbueno (7 Nov 2007 às 10:14)

Tenho algumas duvidas que o pessoal do forum poderia me ajudar:

Como a temperatura do oceano está relacionada com a temperatura de uma região?

No Brasil olhamos o Índice de Oscilação Sul (SOI) que é observada no Pacífico na região conhecida como Niño 1+2. Sei que quando os valores do SOI são positivos são anos de la Niña e negativos, de el Niño.

Minha outra dúvida é o que é esse SOI e a sua relação.


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2007 às 20:33)

mvbueno disse:


> Tenho algumas duvidas que o pessoal do forum poderia me ajudar:
> 
> Como a temperatura do oceano está relacionada com a temperatura de uma região?
> 
> ...



Dá uma olhadela nestes textos:

 Metsul - Índice Oscilação Sul (SOI)
 Oscilação Sul-El Niño
 El Niño – Oscilação do Sul e Perspectivas Climáticas - Revista Brasileira de Agrometeorologia (PDF)
 ENOS - El Niño/Oscilação Sul

Também existe um tópico cá no forum para se acompanhar a evolução:
 ENSO El Niño / La Niña - Evolução

Por coincidência, hoje mesmo saiu uma nova actualização do NOAA-CPC, vou actualizar o tópico mais logo.


----------

